# Sticky  OSD Audio ACE400 Small Compact 3-Inch Trimless In-Ceiling Speaker, Pair



## Reviews Bot

*OSD Audio ACE400 Small Compact 3-Inch Trimless In-Ceiling Speaker, Pair*

*Description:*
ACE (Architectural Ceiling Element) Series ceiling speakers combine elegant, modern style with outstanding audio performance. The new micro flange grilles have a thin (0.15-Inch) trim, giving the ACE speakers a clean and sleek appearance that seamlessly integrates into any design space. Match your recessed lighting size and you won't even notice that there are speakers there!

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*OSD Audio*EAN*0810281014593*Feature*Woofer: 3-Inch mica-filled polypropylene cone and butyl rubber surround
Power handling: 60W, Impedance: 8 ohms
Frequency Response: 120Hz- 20kHz, Sensitivity: 88db
Unit Dimension: Diameter 4 3/8-Inch x 2 1/2-Inch, Cut-Out Diameter: 4 1/2-Inch*Item Height*6.5 inches*Item Length*7.25 inches*Item Width*6.5 inches*Label*OSD Audio*Manufacturer*OSD Audio*MPN*ACE400*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*6.4 inches*Package Length*7.4 inches*Package Weight*2.6 pounds*Package Width*6.6 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*ACE400*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*OSD Audio*SKU*OSD ACE400 3" Ceiling Speakers - NEW*Studio*OSD Audio*Title*OSD Audio ACE400 Small Compact 3-Inch Trimless In-Ceiling Speaker, Pair*UPC*810281014593*UPCList - UPCListElement*810281014593*Item Weight*3 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*OSD-ACE400*Model*ACE400*Color*Off White*Warranty*10 Year Limited Warranty


----------

